# Horse Soldier



## Reloader (Apr 6, 2009)

Young Country singer Corb Lund does the history of horse soldiers in song. How many do you recognise?

[youtube]v7cMcB9na3w[/youtube]

This guy really likes horses!

[YOUTUBE]N1V3JW4HeBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 6, 2009)

Great little clip, thanks for showing it to us.

Silky


----------

